# Cleaning up Blackberries once goats are done



## LizStabbert (May 6, 2013)

My boys have gone gung ho on the blackberry patch, their main fenced area is already eaten down to just the old dead vines! Is there a good way to finish clearing out the dead stuff? Or is it just a matter of hacking it up and hauling it out?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You can hack it up and burn it. Our haul it off. But if you don't get the roots out they will grow back.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hack, haul and dig up roots.


----------

